# Question about newer HSS LED light?



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey everyone.

So I'm currently in the process of retro fitting the newer HSS "motor cover"/ LED light. I haven't order the LED light yet as I was concerned about getting the motor cover to fit first.

So question.......

1. Looking at pictures/factory manuals it would appear that the LED terminal connectors are the exact same male and female connectors used on the older HS with Incandescent light lights. can anyone confirm this? Or could someone take a quick pic of the HSS connectors? 

2. Ive read that the HS machines worked on AC current and for people to do an after market LED swap they had to use a "rectifier" to switch it to DC. So my question is........what does the HSS series use from the factory to be able to have an LED light? Do they have a stock built in rectifier up stream of the male/female connectors?

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

1. Did you get the cover shown on the left in the attached thumbnail, or on the right? If it's the left one, you may want to use the LED lamp shown here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1229266-post3.html

2. If it's the one on the right, you'll need to use the HSS-style LED unit 33120-V45-A01 plus its affiliated cover, lens, etc. The voltage on my HSS1332ATD is A/C at the connector shown below, so it should be OK as long as your voltage doesn't exceed 32V. You can see in the wiring diagram that the charge coil and chute motors have their own rectifiers, but the LED does not.

(I measured the voltage at the HSS LED connector (see thumbnail) with a Beckman 3010 with 17 data points from 2100 to 3700 RPM and plotted the results. Looks like the HSS would hit 32 AC Volts at about 4100 RPM.)


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

I got the cover on the right(The new HSS motor cover). Ive currently retro fitted it to an older HS model and it looks great.

Thats great to hear that the newer HSS LED light didn't require a rectifier. That means it should be a direct plug and play for my older HS model. Even the male/female wiring harness looks the exact same.


----------



## Subaru STI WRC (Jun 19, 2018)

update.

I got the LED light in the mail today along with the grey light cover that attaches to the red "motor cover"

I plugged in the LED light to the factory light harness on my HS928. IT WORKS PERFECT!!!!!

same male female connections as the older halogen lights.

Now to install the motor cover onto my hs928


----------

